# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  love heart dbol?

## dane3206

heya guys got some blue love hearts dbol anyone came across theese? cheers dane

----------


## NYGIANTS21

> heya guys got some blue love hearts dbol anyone came across theese? cheers dane


You need to post pics....but my buddy is taking "tiny" blue shape heart pills right now and loves them. But you need to post a pic so you can get more accurate answers. There is a lot of people on this board with tons of knowledge but they will not be able to help you out on just a description.

----------


## dane3206

hey mate yeh sorry about that well here they are and little more info got little speccles of blue and white be apreciated on any1 who can help http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...1/DSC00117.jpg http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f3...1/DSC00116.jpg

----------


## NYGIANTS21

Good to go bro.....they look like Dronabol from Berich (Thailand)

----------


## LATS60

Danabol DS 10mg tabs? i'm using them now and have done for years, gtg.

----------


## testa dura

good old danabol ds,,,,got about 200 waiting to be pumped......your g2g

----------


## blake.varhaug

your good to go man

----------


## will_work

just got some ds today....god those are some tiny pills.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

i would crush and snort them up, thats how good they r...

----------


## SoreButtCheeks

both Dronabol DS from Berich and Danabol DS from Body Reserach use a blue heart shape. Personally I've never seen a comparison shot of the two, I will try to make one next time I'm shopping in Thailand.

----------


## anabolic1979

i like them better than b disp anabol

----------


## anabol1590

*My two favorite dbols: british dispensary pink thais and body research blue hearts...yyuummmmm*

----------


## Lift-Eat-Repeat

^^^ Agreed. I got both right now lol, and some yellow ones, not sure where they are from though.

----------


## Rider

March pharmaceuticals claims this is a counterfeit of their product

----------


## mad dogs

> March pharmaceuticals claims this is a counterfeit of their product


how did you come about this information?

----------

